

Validating User Input for your Web and Mobile Apps on the Server Side - kinvey
http://www.kinvey.com/blog/item/197-the-customizable-backend-as-a-service-step-one-input-validation

======
idea_shot
Interesting. Hugely useful to enable Flexibility and customization of business
logic for Backend as a Service platforms. But how do I get my own business
logic on the service?

